# Need big dog pictures!



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

I like most dogs (I say most because I still haven't warmed up to the ankle biters) and enjoy looking at all the pictures. I think we need more BIG DOG pictures. There's just something about big dogs that you can't replicate with medium to small dogs. So anybody got any big dogs pics that they were just waiting for a reason to post?


----------



## wontonflip (Aug 6, 2007)

Hope my lab's big enough 








This is Izzy








Izzy fell asleep in the van half on, half off the seat








Izzy's neighbor friend, Gracie, a lab mix.


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

Im with ya, I got mauled by a Pomeranian and Shih tzu last week. In a dog park me and mags go to. Lol they were biting my ankles and the person who owned them came up, it didnt even phase me. It felt like getting pinched, mostly becuase i had jeans on. I calmly said " Please get your dogs off of me " lol.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy thinks he's big.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL, Durb, He would be bigger if you blow dried him. LOL I will look for some Big dog pictures.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

"GRRR, look how big and fierce I am!"


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

I have lots of big dog pictures. Both of my dogs weigh over 100lbs. Patrick is a 1 year old standard poodle mix and Duncan is an 8yr old lab mix. (I am 5'9" so you can see how tall Patrick is).


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Here's Uallis, an English Mastiff. He's only 6 months old now, so not all that big yet. 










*This one is of Eddie and Uallis...*










*This is Uallis at 10 wks.*


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics. I haven't seen any members with any danes, newfies or saints....what's up with that? And where are the Hurricane Esther pics? And Uallis is the bomb. I was really hoping Sandy was crossed with a Mastiff, but she's looking more and more dane to me.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Here's a few!


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry for the old photos. I am having a hard time downloading new scans to photobucket for some reason. I will try again later.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's Tyson. Some of ya know he passed away, but he sure waz a big dog.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> Great pics. I haven't seen any members with any danes, newfies or saints....what's up with that? And where are the Hurricane Esther pics? And Uallis is the bomb. I was really hoping Sandy was crossed with a Mastiff, but she's looking more and more dane to me.


onyxdaily has a saint. I just replied to the thread with picture of Jasper. Do we even _have_ any members with danes or newfies? And if so, I want to know why they haven't posted pictures!! I LOVE danes! 

And your right, Uallis is the bomb!!  Keep in mind that I'm saying this when I'm still mad at him for chewing up one of my favorite computer games and for getting into my bag of chips and eating the whole bag when I left the room for only 2 seconds! He's such a brat!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> onyxdaily has a saint. I just replied to the thread with picture of Jasper. Do we even _have_ any members with danes or newfies? And if so, I want to know why they haven't posted pictures!! I LOVE danes!


I know we do have a dane owner here. She just recently posted about a new food in the dog food forum. I know I would love to see pictures of her dog!  

And great pictures everyone! I LOVE big dogs! Im gonna get a Great Dane one day!

ETA: Ok maybe it wasnt all that recent  all4thedogs is her name and shes a super moderator:
http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/13328-taste-wild-new-food.html


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Here's Blondie aka Blondzilla at 8 months and still growing. I too am beginning to wonder if my dog is crossed with Dane somewhere back there (28" at shoulder so far).


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

I love blondie's markings. They make her look like she's crying, and got mascarra running. My little one had me up at 5 o clock. My fault I guess, had to check the yard sale stuff, to make sure it hadn't blown away. The minute she sees anybody up, it's all over. Wait until Blondzilla fills out. And I forgot, I just looked at that post of Jasper. Here's a picture of my biological backhoe from last night. This little big girl turns 5 months old next Saturday, and is somewhere around 50 pounds.


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Here are my two Borzois Hope these are big enough.

This is them being couch potatoes.










This is a headshot of Pellow


----------



## rottyluver (Sep 10, 2007)

GYpsy and my daughter, Gypsy and cash as a baby now but Im sure he will be alot bigger then his sister Gypsy


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I love the big dogs too! Here's some of ours...

Harmony









Her littermate Melody with her "babies"









Stella Blue









Big dog, fast dog


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Here's some big dogs that I know...

A few Irish Wolfhounds that belong to friends of ours - the puppy on the far left has grown up to be HUGE!









One of my favorite fosters, Sugar Ray. Half brother to 2 of our own dogs and son of another one of ours.









A gorgeous saluki I know from lure coursing









Here's a little dog that will grow up to be a big dog! (greyhound pup)


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

You know, it's weird, but that's the first greyhound puppy I've ever seen! I don't think I would have been able to identify it as a greyhound either. Very cute!
I love the pic of Melody curled up with her babies, it's so sweet.

And Sandy looks very much like Blondie except for her coloring. Can't wait to see how big she gets. Thanks for starting the thread, I'm enjoying seeing all the "big dogs".


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Lightwingcreations said:


>


I love Blondies tail! Its so loong and white and skinny! I dont think I have ever seen a tail like that on a dog!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> Stella Blue


Wow Stella is ripped.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> Wow Stella is ripped.


Haha! I'd like to see a Greyhound who isnt.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

I love this thread! I would like to get a Great Dane someday, but my family is one hundred percent against the idea! Lol. So, I don't know, when I'm out on my own, I guess. 

The biggest dogs my family is fine with are the labs! Lol. I'm thinking about talking them into letting me get a German Shepherd as my next puppers to raise. 

I have a friend who just got her great dane puppy...At nine weeks she was the same size as Blitz is, at six months! Lol. I absolutely LOVE danes.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> Here's a little dog that will grow up to be a big dog! (greyhound pup)


I've never seen a greyhound puppy before either! The puppy is very very cute! Actually, now that I think about it, I don't think that I've seen a greyhound in person before.... 
I also love the picture of the greyhound running. The expression on his or her face is priceless.


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

Here are a couple of mine as Puppies (Borzois)










Pellow










and Rye with one of my dachshunds.


----------

